# ***Friday Music****



## Reel_Blessed II

TTMB has their Friday music thread. I figured we start an inspirational music thread here.

Let's get this party started with:

He Reigns !

Newsboys


----------



## Reel Time

Phillips, Craig and Dean "Mercy Came Running"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Reel Time said:


> Phillips, Craig and Dean "Mercy Came Running"


Love PCD. Randy Phillips is pastor of Promiseland West here in Austin.


----------



## Reel Time

Michael W Smith "Above All"


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Nicole C Mullen
Call on Jesus






My Redeemer


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Sc squared (Steven Curtis Chapman)

God is God


----------



## Reel Time

OK. I know this one is very old and the audio is not great but it still means a lot to me.

Sandi Patti and Larnelle Harris "More Than Wonderful"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Reel Time said:


> OK. I know this one is very old and the audio is not great but it still means a lot to me.
> 
> Sandi Patti and Larnelle Harris "More Than Wonderful"


Sandi and Larnelle...we're going back now. :biggrin: Nice...

Will stay in the past.

A Keith Green song sung by Steve Green.

Grace by which I stand.


----------



## Gilbert

I have to listen to this song on my way to church every Sunday. :smile:

Hillsong United - Hosanna

others I like

Hillsong United - From the Inside Out

Chris Tomlin - I Will Rise

Toby Mac - Lose My Soul

Toby Mac - City On Our Knees


----------



## Reel Time

I love Steve Green.

How about a little _Mercy Me_

I Can Only Imagine


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Gilbert said:


> I have to listen to this song on my way to church every Sunday. :smile:
> 
> Hillsong United - Hosanna
> 
> others I like
> 
> Hillsong United - From the Inside Out
> 
> Chris Tomlin - I Will Rise
> 
> Toby Mac - Lose My Soul
> 
> Toby Mac - City On Our Knees


I like you even more ! All Great songs ! Most of the worship songs we sing come from Hillsong and Tomlin


----------



## Reel Time

Going with the oldies again.

Michael Card

"Love Crucified Arose"


----------



## Gilbert

Reel_Blessed II said:


> I like you even more ! All Great songs ! Most of the worship songs we sing come from Hillsong and Tomlin


majority of worship songs are first written by Gateway Worship. They they are taken by people like Hillsong and Chris Tomlin and add some guitar and drums.

*"Revelation Song" - Gateway Worship, Song led by Kari Jobe *


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

How about this one.

Done about 20 yrs ago

Carmen

"America Again"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Gilbert said:


> majority of worship songs are first written by Gateway Worship. They they are taken by people like Hillsong and Chris Tomlin and add some guitar and drums.
> 
> *"Revelation Song" - Gateway Worship, Song led by Kari Jobe *


I have her version on ipod as well. Great voice.


----------



## Gilbert

How Great Thou Art

she sang it great.


----------



## Gilbert

*What A Friend We Have In Jesus*


----------



## atcfisherman

Now this is what I'm talking about. I pretty much only listen to Christian Praise and Worship or Contemporary Christian & Christian rock. I play the keyboard and sing a lot at my church and at funerals and weddings and these are what I sing.

I will be tuning to these and keep them coming. Glad to see this starting up. Maybe others who are not christians will tune in and like what they hear and then the message can be fed to them through the music.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Mighty to Save

Hillsong


----------



## atcfisherman

Gilbert said:


> *What A Friend We Have In Jesus*


Great hymn!!!!! Lyrics are wonderful.


----------



## atcfisherman

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Mighty to Save
> 
> Hillsong


I sing this with our praise band at church. Love it!!!!

Man this can be a 2cool ministry if non-christians will start listening.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Watch this interview with Steven Curtis Chapman. This is after their son backed into his little sister and killed her. Amazing faith...


----------



## atcfisherman

Reel_Blessed II said:


> How about this one.
> 
> Done about 20 yrs ago
> 
> Carmen
> 
> "America Again"


WOW, I haven't heard this one in many many years. And every word of this song has been coming true.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

atcfisherman said:


> WOW, I haven't heard this one in many many years. And every word of this song has been coming true.


yep...

Hey Act, can you play this ? :biggrin:

ladies and gentleman....I give you the Eddie Van Halen of Christian music.

"Let your glory shine"

Lincoln Brewster

WOW !!!! Listen to the drums as well at the break. Great googly moogly !

Put your hands together !!


----------



## atcfisherman

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Watch this interview with Steven Curtis Chapman. This is after their son backed into his little sister and killed her. Amazing faith...


I remembered when this happened. You are right, totally amazing faith.


----------



## atcfisherman

Reel_Blessed II said:


> yep...
> 
> Hey Act, can you play this ? :biggrin:
> 
> ladies and gentleman....I give you the Eddie Van Halen of Christian music.
> 
> "Let your glor shine"
> 
> Lincoln Brewster
> 
> WOW !!!! Listen to the drums as well at the break. Great googly moogly !
> 
> Put your hands together !!


No, b/c I play the keyboard. My brother plays a lot of Lincoln Brewster though. It is totally awesome!! Actually he was the lead guitarist for Steve Perry's CD "For The Love of Strange Medicine" back in the early 1990's. Then Lincoln broke off from that b/c he knew that just playing empty songs didn't totally fulfill. So glad he is using his talents for God now.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Lincoln Brewster & Darlene Zschech

Power of your Name

Great song...






Man...I love to worship at work.

One of my favorite songs right now:

Follow you
Leeland with Brandon heath





We need to follow Him into the world and meet the needs for the poor and the needy.


----------



## atcfisherman

Reel_Blessed II said:


> One of my favorite songs right now:
> 
> Follow you
> Leeland with Brandon heath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to follow Him into the world and meet the needs for the poor and the needy.


Great song!!! I have not heard this one yet. Song says exactly what we as christians need to do in our daily lives.


----------



## PenMakerWillie

I love the song "Power of your name", have y'all heard the heart beat at first? Here's a link to the story behind the song:





This was one of my favorites for a WHILE when it first came out, Francesca Battistelli in Beautiful, Beautiful :





Looking forward to having this in the FFTS section!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Going back to the 80's.

Newsboys beginnings

"Take me to your leader"

Peter Furler's lyrics are great...Good thing this has them.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Another Brandon Heath

"Give me your eyes"

I like this message. We seem to go through life without noticing others needs due to selfishness (which is my biggest struggle) less of me Lord and more of you !


----------



## Reel Time

OK 1984

Twila Paris

The Warrior is a Child


----------



## Reel Time

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Another Brandon Heath
> 
> "Give me your eyes"
> 
> I like this message. We seem to go through life without noticing others needs due to selfishness (which is my biggest struggle) less of me Lord and more of you !


Wow! Great song. Great message. It made me pause.


----------



## Bull Red

This is my kind of inspirational music. 
*Carrie Underwood* - *Jesus*, *Take The Wheel*


----------



## Reel Time

Bull Red said:


> This is my kind of inspirational music.
> *Carrie Underwood* - *Jesus*, *Take The Wheel*


Great song!

Here's another for praise and worship

Aaron Shust _My Savior My God_


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Reel Time said:


> Great song!
> 
> Here's another for praise and worship
> 
> Aaron Shust _My Savior My God_


My 9 yr old likes that song.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Echoing Angels

"You Alone"

Good group....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

I think it's a great message for all of us to cherrish each moment.

"One Life to Love"

33 Miles


----------



## Team Burns

How about a beach/worship sound? Paul Wright


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

teamburns said:


> How about a beach/worship sound? Paul Wright


Nice. I like it.

Mind's Eye
DC Talk


----------



## Team Burns

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Nice. I like it.
> Mind's Eye
> DC Talk


Anything DC Talk you have me, I have listen to them since the late 80's (toby mac)!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

teamburns said:


> Anything DC Talk you have me, I have listen to them since the late 80's (toby mac)!


haha!! yep..
amazing artists. They've covered all genre's. Rap, Alternative, pop...

great group.


----------



## Team Burns

How about Greg Long a while back.... Mercy Said No


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

teamburns said:


> How about Greg Long a while back.... Mercy Said No


wow...forgot about him. Great voice. I wonder what he's doing? It looks like this video was from '09?

How about some Clay Crosse. Amazing voice.

I surrender all






If that's what it takes


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

God Bless !

Have a good weekend. I'm outta here.


----------



## atcfisherman

I was a huge White Heart fan (still am) and have all of their music. Here is just one of many.


----------



## atcfisherman

Here is another White Heart song.

Desert Rose


----------



## atcfisherman

One more from White Heart. One of my favorites b/c of the awesome music arrangement and the message it totally right on spot.

"Once And For All"


----------



## Team Burns

atcfisherman said:


> I was a huge White Heart fan (still am) and have all of their music. Here is just one of many.


Wow, its been a long time. I know its been a while when I had their album on cassette and not cd!


----------



## Reel Time

Phillips, Craig and Dean

_Here I am to Worship_


----------



## Team Burns

Reel Time said:


> Phillips, Craig and Dean
> 
> _Here I am to Worship_


Great one!

My all time favorite of them...


----------



## Reel Time

Music for a rainy stormy day.

Casting Crowns
_Praise You in the Storm
_


----------



## Life Aquatic

One of the top guitarists, Peter Green has a turbulent past, but he knows the Truth.

Peter Green - In The Skies (LYRICS INSIDE)


----------

